# Wanna see something gross...?



## ElementX (Mar 15, 2012)

Haha found this mouse in my bird seed container today... It didn't look like it made it through the winter...


----------



## Eburk22 (Mar 20, 2012)

Yuck


----------



## Austin Greene (Mar 20, 2012)

On the bright side, not too bad compositionally


----------



## J_T (Mar 20, 2012)

Eburk22 said:


> Yuck


I accidentally touched it too... lol



togalive said:


> On the bright side, not too bad compositionally


Yeah, I should definitely frame this one


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## J_T (Mar 21, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


>


This one actually looks quite nice...lol
It's a bird, I'm guessing?
We need a dead animal picture thread haha.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Damn! You even make that look like art!


----------



## Scuba (Mar 21, 2012)

lol this thread is funny


----------



## J_T (Mar 21, 2012)

We created a new phenomenon... dead animal photography


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 21, 2012)

J_T said:


> We created a new phenomenon... dead animal photography



Nah. It's been done already. I took that picture for a dead animal thread last year.


----------



## momo3boys (Mar 21, 2012)

ElementX said:
			
		

> Haha found this mouse in my bird seed container today... It didn't look like it made it through the winter...
> 
> <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4351"/>



That's almost as good as my petrified mouse stuck in my wall we found last year. The eyes still 'looked' at you! I'll have to find my picture..


----------



## momo3boys (Mar 21, 2012)

momo3boys said:
			
		

> That's almost as good as my petrified mouse stuck in my wall we found last year. The eyes still 'looked' at you! I'll have to find my picture..







I actually touched it thinking it was insulation!


----------



## J_T (Mar 22, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> J_T said:
> 
> 
> > We created a new phenomenon... dead animal photography
> ...


Well obviously, we need to take it the next level.... haha



momo3boys said:


> momo3boys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's actually slightly disturbing...lol
And just in time for bed :O


----------

